# Which Yeast For Honey Wheat Beer?



## barto1308 (5/10/10)

Im looking at making a honey wheat beer, and was wondering what yeast others had used in the past with success. I was going to use some WB-06, but was interested if anyone else had other ideas

cheers

Barto


----------



## jayse (5/10/10)

Personal opinion but honey wheat beers are horrible even at their best no matter what yeast you use, you wouldn't ussually use a wheat beer yeast for them though, most would be standard ale yeast.


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/10/10)

Last one I made I used american ale yeast, turned out well.


----------



## unrealeous (5/10/10)

The honey flavour isn't that strong - so you should be aiming to make a really good wheat beer with a honey twang. 3068 or 3638 are both good choices.

WB-06 doesn't generally get many good reviews.


----------



## enoch1973 (5/10/10)

I used US-05 in my honey wheat beer. Not much honey flavor though. 
I used only 500g in the brew. I would probably experiment with more if I did it again
It was suggested that when making a honey wheat beer you steer clear of eucalyptus based honeys as it flavours the beer with eucalyptus. 
The beer turned out quite well though and was fairly drinkable.


----------



## chadjaja (5/10/10)

+1 for wyeast 1010, the staple yeast for the Mrs summer honey wheat.


----------



## jakub76 (5/10/10)

I'd probably look at an american ale yeast too, something neutral so you could taste the honey though you might want to spice it a bit in secondary. Honey on it's own doesn't give you that much flavour, whatever isn't fermented out leaves just a hint. 

It seems to work very well in the White Rabbit White Ale - grab one and try it for yourself if you haven't already. Being a Wit style they use corriander seeds, juniper berry and bitter orange peel. 

Maybe try cinnamom..? h34r:


----------



## Fourstar (5/10/10)

jayse said:


> Personal opinion but honey wheat beers are horrible even at their best no matter what yeast you use, you wouldn't ussually use a wheat beer yeast for them though, most would be standard ale yeast.



so jayse, did you get my last bottle of ryebox honey ale for supercoach? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy (5/10/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Last one I made I used american ale yeast, turned out well.


+another one for American Ale yeast, even if my last batch turned out too dry, that was my fault not the yeast.


----------

